# When can you tell a puppy's temperament?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think singleton puppies can be problematic, as they miss out on so much interaction (and frustration) with other pups in the litter - anecdotally they are more prone to issues as adults. I have some reservations about puppy temperament testing - I have yet to be convinced that it is a very accurate predictor of adult personality or behaviour!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie's breeder had his litter temperament tested at seven weeks. The tester (Jac Harbor) recommended that Vinnie NOT go to a pet home (too much dog for a pet home). Vinnie is now two and I recently went back and looked at the test (Karin sent me a copy of the TT before I agreed to take him) and the test was right on the mark. It's amazing how acurate it was. 

As for singleton puppies, right now Susan Garrett is raising a singleton BC and you can see videos and photos and read discussions about him on her blog (Susan Garrett Agility Training) - make sure you scroll back to her post about singleton litters and read in the comment section for suggestions on singleton litters and if you "like" Susan Garrett Dog Agility Training on FB, there is more photos and info on this puppy.


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

Great question! I was wondering the same thing in general. I've heard 5 weeks and 8 weeks.

I wonder if some breeders who try to maintain professionalism hold back their instinctual impressions of temperament until the later weeks?

Our new puppy (if all goes well) is 5.5 weeks now. He's the only boy in a litter of 4 puppies. I was concerned at first that the prenatal hormone exposure phenomenon observed in females who were in close proximity to males in the womb exhibited male behavior worked the other way around.

From everything I've read female hormones don't affect male puppies to nearly the same degree (in case you're wondering).

But I'd love to hear from the breeders here if they want to talk about it in a more "gut-feeling" way....




Newbie in BC said:


> Hi, I just wondered at what age you can accurately predict a puppy's temperament? I know it's usually professionally done at 7 weeks, but I think most experienced breeders have a good sense of it by then, right? If a puppy is a singleton does that make it more complicated (because there are no others to compare to, and no puppy/puppy interaction)?
> 
> I'd really appreciate any insight, especially from those breeders who may have had singletons before. I will also ask this of the breeder I'm dealing with, but would love to hear from those who've been there, done that!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Singleton......he was awesome! But his breeder putnhim with a no her litter for socialization. Are you looking to get on only one?


----------



## Newbie in BC (Dec 27, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Vinnie's breeder had his litter temperament tested at seven weeks. The tester (Jac Harbor) recommended that Vinnie NOT go to a pet home (too much dog for a pet home). Vinnie is now two and I recently went back and looked at the test (Karin sent me a copy of the TT before I agreed to take him) and the test was right on the mark. It's amazing how acurate it was.
> 
> As for singleton puppies, right now Susan Garrett is raising a singleton BC and you can see videos and photos and read discussions about him on her blog (Susan Garrett Agility Training) - make sure you scroll back to her post about singleton litters and read in the comment section for suggestions on singleton litters and if you "like" Susan Garrett Dog Agility Training on FB, there is more photos and info on this puppy.


Thanks for the link...it has some interesting info and suggestions...


----------



## Newbie in BC (Dec 27, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> Singleton......he was awesome! But his breeder putnhim with a no her litter for socialization. Are you looking to get on only one?


It's a possibility...there are a few things we are considering. When I have certain news I'll post it!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I did a temperament test on my pups at 7 weeks.
I found it to be very accurate to the temperament they have now, they are 1 year old.

I will do it again with my next litters. 

We placed all the pups according to the test and today no one has had a problem.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

That's what Karin did - I told her what I wanted (high drive performance dog) and she chose the dog for me based on the temperament testing and structure evaluation. I think having a breeder pick for you (as long as your are completely up front about what you want and are able to handle) is a great idea. I have not picked my last three dogs and the fourth was narrowed down to two dogs for me to choose from. All have worked out great!


----------



## Hank (Feb 8, 2011)

AgilityIG, I have heard great things about Jac Harbor! I have a friend that has two poodles from her.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Hank said:


> AgilityIG, I have heard great things about Jac Harbor! I have a friend that has two poodles from her.




LOL... small world. Vinnie's mom, Grace,now lives with Jac.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Just reading through old posts and came across this. Small world indeed. Jac Harbor did the temperment testing on Little Anderson's litter as well. Andy's sire, Cooper, is co-owned by Jac.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Regarding temperment testing- I have never seen a test result. Can you tell me what exactly is measured? What traits are evaluated? Originally my breeder suggested I take Jazz's brother, but then quickly said either would be ok. I took Jazz because he was larger, otherwise they both looked exactly alike to me and I was too naive to check out anything else. I'm thinking it was because there were no kids in the home and I am middle aged, she initially suggested the calmer pup, but in actuality we have been very pleased to get the puppy that is active, inquisitive and "has a mind of his own."


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

all that jazz said:


> Regarding temperment testing- I have never seen a test result. Can you tell me what exactly is measured? What traits are evaluated? Originally my breeder suggested I take Jazz's brother, but then quickly said either would be ok. I took Jazz because he was larger, otherwise they both looked exactly alike to me and I was too naive to check out anything else. I'm thinking it was because there were no kids in the home and I am middle aged, she initially suggested the calmer pup, but in actuality we have been very pleased to get the puppy that is active, inquisitive and "has a mind of his own."


I just pulled Vinnie's temperament test form out. There are fifteen tests and they have multiple choice answers. I will list the tests (if you want a more in depth description and the multiple answers, email me and I'll scan and send - there is too much to type):

1. Social interaction
2. Following
3. Restraint
4. Social Dominance
5. Elevation Dominance
6. Retrieving
7. Sound Sensitivity
8. Chase Response
9. Startle Response
10. Feathered Wing
11. Touch Sensitivity
12. Stability
13. Food Motivation
14 Persistence
15. Energy Level


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

What do elevation dominance and feathered wing mean??


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Tucker57 said:


> What do elevation dominance and feathered wing mean??


I really don't like how they word "elevation dominance" - it's probably not the correct wording. They just hold the puppy under the chest/abdomen and raise it in the air with feet dangling for 30 seconds - to show how the puppy reacts to a situation where it has no control.

Feathered wing is testing for hunting. They tease the puppy with a wing and throw it about four feet (checking to see if it investigates/returns with it/etc...)


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

you are welcome :biggrin:


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Seeing we are talking about how puppies grow up -- can anyone tell me if size stays the same. I mean does the smallest puppy always end up small. I know in children a small baby can grow into a tall person. Does it work the same in dogs?


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Andy was tested on the same 15 traits. My breeder told me that Jac Harbor wrote the test. Overall Jac said that Andy would be a calm and careful but not shy pup who was very food motivated. She was right.


----------

